# So I bought the entire shop .



## mmcmdl

I heard from my employer . They are going to walk me thru the process of continuing FMLA . My STD ran out and I have no LTD . But anyway , I bought out the entire shop . My daughter will be excited setting up a shop of some kind . Anyway , just a heads up to everyone . You may see some fire sale stuff on here .


----------



## Brento

Well congratulations? Lol sounds like it will be fun. You going to retire you think and do e we ork out of your newer to you machine shop lol.


----------



## NCjeeper

Cool. I hope you post alot about the process.


----------



## Brento

Same as NCjeeper. It will be neat to see how this all goes. Do you plan to try and organize as you bring it home into the shop? I remember you saying that you had a small moving window to get everything out.


----------



## Aukai

Congratulations on your investment


----------



## Aaron_W

Congratulations or my condolences, not sure which is appropriate here.


----------



## Dabbler

Congrats on the purchase.  I bought 70% of a tool and die shop 5 years ago.  It was exiting.  It was wionderful.  It was LOT of work.  One day I'll be organized (again).


----------



## finsruskw

_Holy Crap Dave!!!
You jumped from the frying pan into the fire!!!

I know how you feel, I did sortta did the same when I sold all my dirt & construction equipment and bought my first rig back in '80-'81.

Best of luck to Ya!!!_


----------



## tjb

Aaron_W said:


> Congratulations or my condolences, not sure which is appropriate here.


Ditto.  Sounds like an interesting strategy.  Bet we'll all be lined up waiting for the sales.

Regards


----------



## kvt

Congrats and as long as you enjoy it keep at it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Congrats Dave. Enjoy your new venture.


----------



## benmychree

Remember, without pictures, it did not happen!


----------



## woodchucker

Aaron_W said:


> Congratulations or my condolences, not sure which is appropriate here.


my feelings too.. Not sure. I liked work until I was forced out... I hated the stress, but liked what I did.  Good luck either way.. I hope you get what you wish for, or want, either way.


----------



## Just for fun

mmcmdl said:


> I heard from my employer . They will walk me thru the process of my situation . I have never been in this situation in my life , but I feel we have each others respect . So yeah , I bought out the entire shop .* My daughter will be excited setting up a shop of some kind *. I feel as though I'm carring  the bag which I am . The pee bag . I bend over it , it leaks . I stand straight , it leaks . NO MATTER what you do it leaks . But anyway , just a heads up to everyone . You may see some fire sale stuff on here , Either way , ..................................................................................whateveer .



Congratulations Dave!   Is your daughter a machinist also? 

Looking forward to some photos.


----------



## mmcmdl

Just for fun said:


> Congratulations Dave! Is your daughter a machinist also?
> 
> Looking forward to some photos.


No , she is not a machinist . She's a graphic artist and works for USA Lacrosse . She is big into crafts and getting bigger every day . I figure I could set up a nice woodshop and small machine shop once again and she could use them .

I have read too many threads on here about people getting into machining later in life . I'm just not sure which way this supply chain issue is heading as far as equipment , so I'm going to get this stuff while I can . AGAIN ! I've sold so much stuff that I think back and wonder why I did so . This is it for me ................







Until next time .  


And I will post pics because alot of this stuff will be leaving quickly .


----------



## vocatexas

Well, that ought to keep you busy and out of trouble for a few days! LOL

When you start getting rid of stuff, I'm looking for some live centers- MT2 to MT5.


----------



## FOMOGO

"Busy hands, are happy hands", or so they say. I think in general, that if you keep moving you make a smaller target. Give her hell. Mike


----------



## ArmyDoc

Pictures.  We want pictures!!!!  Oh, and congratulations too.  Did I mention we want pictures?


----------



## mmcmdl

The 17" and 20" Clausing Cohlchesters along with all the other equipment went out of the Balto Sunpapers I heard . Most likely Dave Norman got them all . These were something I had my eye on but were out of my moving abilities . I'll have to see for sure if he got them . Both of the larger lathes were spotless as I was the one who cleaned them years ago . They hadn't been run for 10 years before I went there , and were not run after I left . The 17" was dialed in for 6 foot rollers with no taper at all . The clutch would slip upon start-up but no big issue . The Okamoto surface grinder was a beautiful machine also . Never used . I ground the chuck and it was off .050 to clean it up .   This is the grinder I told everyone about . The auto feed would not trip the lever once in a while . Talk about changing underwear at work ! Dave has a very large shop in Baltimore that his Dad ran for decades . We/ I have bought many machines from him as well as tooling that I needed to supplement my machines . Good guy .

At least I can get these machines off my mind now , and get busy on the job at hand .


----------



## mmcmdl

And the job starts tonight !  The building is due to be demolished at the end of the month , I have to get on the horse !


----------



## Firstram

It's sad to see so many manufacturing facilities going away, we will probably never recover in my lifetime, if ever...


----------



## NCjeeper

Firstram said:


> It's sad to see so many manufacturing facilities going away, we will probably never recover in my lifetime, if ever...


The guy was in his 80's and been doing it for 60 plus years. I can't blame him for wanting to retire. Unfortunately, his kids didn't want to take it over.


----------



## mmcmdl

Made a run today for some small stuff . Tucked into the garage already . Arbor presses are here and a few saws . Tomorrow , the 13" lathe and a few othe things , whatever fits on the small trailer .


----------



## mmcmdl

Alot of this I got to pass on . Not getting into the large compressor air tools or anything like that . I'll haul it home if anyone is interested . Todays haul . Only have 2 lathes . a mill , horizontal saw  , shear , hydraulic press etc to pull out . Have to use the the big boy trailers .


----------



## Aukai

Pm me on the rockford


----------



## mmcmdl

Back from the haul today . Pics and list to follow .


----------



## mmcmdl

30 ton hydraulic press
Di-acro 24" shear on base
Precision Brand 18"x 24" Surface plate with stand

I did bring the stainless 3T arbor press base home also just in case . .

No lathes , mill or the horizontal saw was not moved today . I had to get an electrician to unwire them all . They were all hard wired . He threw in the breaker boxes and wire for me . There was also no-one there to drive the forklift . I have my license thru the company but I can't do a darn thing because I'm out on medical .


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

WAY too many acronyms...I have no idea what's going on here!
Ok, breezed over a bunch of posts here, getting the gist, though I still don't understand post #1, congrats!


----------



## mmcmdl

GunsOfNavarone said:


> WAY too many acronyms...I have no idea what's going on here!
> Ok, breezed over a bunch of posts here, getting the gist, though I still don't understand post #1, congrats!


Long story .   

Got the couple of machines moved into the original basement tonight . That central air feels great .  Progress .


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Is there an open invitation to anyone when this shop is setup? (Wink)


----------



## ddickey

What do you want for the Wilton?


----------



## 7milesup

It looks like a carbide grinder of some sort in there Dave.  Whatsit?
might be interested.


----------



## mmcmdl

7milesup said:


> It looks like a carbide grinder of some sort in there Dave. Whatsit?
> might be interested.


It is here , and it is a carbide grinder . _ don't need it it so keep in touch . It is not going anywhere soon as I have to get stuff here ASAP . Rant coming on my next post . Font changed !   _


----------



## 7milesup

mmcmdl said:


> It is here , and it is a carbide grinder . _ don't need it it so keep in touch . It is not going anywhere soon as I have to get stuff here ASAP . Rant coming on my next post . Font changed !  _


Okie dokie.  Well, when you feel like dealing with it let me know.


----------



## mmcmdl

7milesup said:


> Okie dokie. Well, when you feel like dealing with it let me know.


PM sent .


----------



## OCJohn

GunsOfNavarone said:


> WAY too many acronyms...I have no idea what's going on here!
> Ok, breezed over a bunch of posts here, getting the gist, though I still don't understand post #1, congrats!


FMLA: F-My Life Already
STD: Sexually Transmitted Disease 
LTD: an old Ford


----------



## 7milesup

OCJohn said:


> FMLA: F-My Life Already
> STD: Sexually Transmitted Disease
> LTD: an old Ford


Bwahahaha.  For Dave, there might be some truth in there somewhere.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

it's like reading a corporate newsletter around here.... FWIW


----------



## mmcmdl

13" lathe and the Peerless saw is home safe and sound . The Republic lathe and the mill are the only two left to go . Most likely on Tuesday .


----------



## mmcmdl

Spent some time on the 13" . 8" Pratt chuck . 10 " Enco  4 jaw . Long day for not working .


----------



## Braeden P

If you see that there might be too much I would love  to take some stuff off your hands for the amazing price of free!


----------



## mmcmdl

Got the lathe cleaned up last night but there was no room at the inn for the saw . Little bigger than I thought . 9" x 16" . I'll get the shoehorn out today .


----------



## mmcmdl

This 13" Enco had an Aloris AXA post on it with a 1/4" spacer . The 16" Republic had a Dorian BXA post on it . Both small for each machine . My plan , put the BXA on the 13" and I'll put my FIMS 4 set on the 16" . I'll put the Aloris AXA post and holders and quite a few Aloris CXA holders on the chopping block very soon .


----------



## Aukai

How much for the Rockford 6 x 10?


----------



## 34_40

I'd like a chance at the AXA pieces, if possible


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> How much for the Rockford 6 x 10?


I'm keeping this Mike . I had given my sanders away awhile back to my co-worker who was starting up so I was without them . One of my goofs and blunders over the years .


----------



## mmcmdl

There will be a mill going up for sale soon also . This is a Chevalier with VSH , power feed , one shot lube and DRO and your choice of Kurt or Lagun vise . This has the shorter table , maybe 36" ? It isn't here yet but will be coming next week . I ran it and tested it before we unwired it . All good . There is a pic somewhere up in this thread . My bad , no pic yet . I'll post one .


----------



## mmcmdl

I had to give up on the wood today for a while to bring the mill home . It is a 42" table . It's here and safely unloaded at home . I'll be posting this for sale on here very soon when I get the last piece of the puzzle home . Tomorrows list . Mount the 12000 lb winch to the trailer , take the tooth bar off the Kubota and yank the 16" Republic lathe out of the building . The doors will be locked on Friday at 7 o'clock . I have to get on the horse once again . I paid for the equipment and have to remove it myself . NO RIGGERS ONSITE . Whatever , it's all in a days work for me . 

I got a call from one of my ex-cohorts today regarding another 618 B&S Micromaster SG . I told him one just left the garage a few months ago . I might have to look at it but it won't be tomorrow .


----------



## Aukai

Nice looking equipment


----------



## plongson

I feel for ya moving all that equipment. I just went through the same thing, moved a Bridgeport J and a long bed SBL with ALL the tooling and lots of material. I'm still recovering...lol And this was just one load.


----------



## mmcmdl

12,000 lb winch is mounted and the Kubota is ready to go on . I'll be loaded for bear tonight .


----------



## mmcmdl

The lathe is out of the building !   What a job it was . My tractor was pulling and the forklift was pushing . Had to go thru 3 90 degree turns thru the halls and one on the loading ramp . I couldn't take the leveling bolts off the bottom . It slid well on the concrete but did NOT like the asphalt parking lot . Drove over to the other plant and got an 8 foot Johnson Bar for tomorrow's pickup . Should have no problems after the bolts are removed .


----------



## mmcmdl

Todays list . Take the trailer off the truck . I have to flip my drop hitch over and reinstall onto the the truck . This will give me 8" less of rise for winching the lathe onto the trailer . Remove the leveling bolts from the lathe . 8 foot johnson bar is in the truck for this . Not sure exactly what this lathe weighs in at , but it's fairly large at 16" x 60 " . The chuck and tailstock are already home . 12" set right adjust true . The parking lot will be full of trucks in and out and it is also raining . Going to be a fun interesting day .


----------



## rabler

mmcmdl said:


> Todays list . Take the trailer off the truck . I have to flip my drop hitch over and reinstall onto the the truck . This will give me 8" less of rise for winching the lathe onto the trailer . Remove the leveling bolts from the lathe . 8 foot johnson bar is in the truck for this . Not sure exactly what this lathe weighs in at , but it's fairly large at 16" x 60 " . The chuck and tailstock are already home . 12" set right adjust true . The parking lot will be full of trucks in and out and it is also raining . Going to be a fun interesting day .


Hopefully at the end of the day you'll have some sense of _done_.  Probably also a sense of_ What have I gotten into_?


----------



## wachuko

mmcmdl said:


> Todays list . Take the trailer off the truck . I have to flip my drop hitch over and reinstall onto the the truck . This will give me 8" less of rise for winching the lathe onto the trailer . Remove the leveling bolts from the lathe . 8 foot johnson bar is in the truck for this . Not sure exactly what this lathe weighs in at , but it's fairly large at 16" x 60 " . The chuck and tailstock are already home . 12" set right adjust true . The parking lot will be full of trucks in and out and it is also raining . Going to be a fun interesting day .


This is when you need someone taking video to share with the group here…


----------



## mmcmdl

We do take pics of the entertainment !   The mill and lathe were tarped yesterday before the rain today . My boss sent me a pic of the lathe over at the plant at noon and all was still intact . Leaving in 45 minutes to tackle getting the lathe onto the trailer . I think I have everything I need but I'm sure I'll find out if I'm correct .


----------



## mmcmdl

All went well this afternoon .10 minutes the lathe was up on the trailer with no issues The winch yanked her up , we tied her down and off we went . Brought her home and made a second trip with the small trailer . Loaded up another 2000 lbs of aluminum and stainless tables . Cault th liquer stoe and celebrated with a 12 pack of 
Guinness blondes , thus my spelling may be bad . The Hardinge lathe is there still and I told them I'll yank it out and store it for them . I have what I paid for at home now . I write a very large check tomorrow . I'm happy and they will be ecstatic . We may be fly by night riggers , but we'll get the $hit out .  Aluminum 5/8 jig plate . 8 ft x 3 ft . I was NOT letting it the dumpster . We spent over 2 hours to dismantal the machine and load it . It's here . More to come tomorrow ,


----------



## wachuko




----------



## Brento

I know someone who can use a 6" cut off that jig plate.     Would love to see what you actually took out of there when you get it organized


----------



## finsruskw

I know what you are going through Dave.
I moved an entire shop from KY to Iowa back in the late 80's.
Took about 5 round trips IIRC.
The buyer hired the outfit I was leased to and paid for round trips including the return deadhead and I got the nod for the job, mileage rate plus a commission for landing it.
Sure helps to have a relative in the right spot sometimes!!!
Kinda like Hunter B.


----------



## mmcmdl

Brento said:


> I know someone who can use a 6" cut off that jig plate.  Would love to see what you actually took out of there when you get it organized


So would I !  Going over again today and maybe this evening for another load or two .


----------



## finsruskw

Be careful Dave!
Don't overdo it in this heat!!


----------



## mmcmdl

finsruskw said:


> Be careful Dave!
> Don't overdo it in this heat!!


It is actually cool here again today Fin .   We've only had a few HOT days this year so far , but I'm sure its coming .


----------



## mmcmdl

Spindle on the Republic is a D1-6 . The 3 jaw weighed in at 115.88 lbs .   

I'm happy this wasn't a D1-8 because I sold all my stuff a few years back . OK , back to the scrapping at hand .


----------



## rabler

mmcmdl said:


> Spindle on the Republic is a D1-6 . The 3 jaw weighed in at 115.88 lbs .
> 
> I'm happy this wasn't a D1-8 because I sold all my stuff a few years back . OK , back to the scrapping at hand .


Good thing you are not closer, I already have several D1-6 machines, so adding the Republic would be right in line


----------



## mmcmdl

Here are a few of the stainless and 80/20 tables . The large one is 8 ft x 3 ft and the jig plate is the top of the table . It's one heavy SOB ! The others are smaller , I may keep the one my shop top will work on best . We broke down alot of stuff today so its looking better , but what a job moving is . I'm worn out again tonight ! Now comes the fun part . After measuring what space I have and deciding what I can keep , I'll have the fun in getting rid of it .   Pic 4 is of my new aluminum diamond plate trailer ramp . Plan on hinging it and will be able to lift it I hope . If not , the winch will .


----------



## Aukai

Sandford & Son?


----------



## pdentrem

Likely would of been easier to just buy the building!
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> Sandford & Son?


Let me tell you , my Son would have this scrapped already if I didn't hold him up . He sees $$$$$$$$ , I see good material .


----------



## mmcmdl

The clean up and out starts today !   I put the mill on here as well as Craigslist . More things will be added I'm sure , good things to come .


----------



## mmcmdl

My future shop area . This was my shop area back in the 80s and early 90s . Cleaning it out and moving back in . Central air and heat . No more having to deal with condensation and spraying the machines down every week . I'm cleaning out these 3 Horrible Freight cabinets to make room for the lathes and mill , saw and table . Not much room but it is cozy . Solid oak everything that was done on my first BP .   The access is ground level with an 8 ft Anderson door that's easily removed . I dug the entire hill out back then by hand , then poured the patio and buried all the block that I knocked out of the wall . More to follow .


----------



## Firstram

mmcmdl said:


> The clean up and out starts today !   I put the mill on here as well as Craigslist . More things will be added I'm sure , good things to come .


I can't imagine scrapping any 80/20 or the hardware!!


----------



## wachuko

Firstram said:


> I can't imagine scrapping any 80/20 or the hardware!!


Exactly!!


----------



## mmcmdl

My first move is complete and paid for today !   As far as the 80/20 , I have loads of it . I need to catch up on deliveries before I can get to this . But now , everything is here , and it's paid for in full . I may be starting back at work next week also . The tool $$$$$$ stash is shrinking too fast !


----------



## woodchucker

so are the red tool boxes going to the garage, or are you selling them?  I can't see getting rid of them... don't you need boxes for tools next to the machines?


----------



## mmcmdl

woodchucker said:


> so are the red tool boxes going to the garage, or are you selling them? I can't see getting rid of them... don't you need boxes for tools next to the machines?


Some will be going . Just haven't made the final plan yet . I'm making things now that will go down to the shop . Couple of pics coming of 80/20 projects .


----------



## mmcmdl

The chop saw is mounted and ready for the trip down to the basement .   1515 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" ( 80/20 ) stand with wheel master leveling rollers . You can use their hardware if you want , but it isn't really neccesary . Just bolt it together like anything else .


----------



## mmcmdl

So I thought I was done . I'm not , leaving to pick up the Hardinge that I bought for the company 36 years ago . They knew I would not let it go to the landfill . Couple more $$$$$ in their party fund and a little lathe for the basement .


----------



## wachuko

Photos!!!  "A little lathe" can be a deceiving statement based on the machines you are used to working with...


----------



## mmcmdl

Home safe and sound . This little Hardinge has been with me since 1977 . When my original tool and die shop shut down , I bought this for my new employer , whom I' working for again . It is heavier than I remember !  Great little second operation lathe with turret , cutoff slide , collet closer , coolant set-up etc . Got quite a few collets along with the larger collet rings . I'll be on the lookout for the the Z and X attachment for it and it will be complete . Of course , I sold all the turret tooling not long ago , so I'll have to rebuy it . It's part of the game . Not a bad deal for an hours work and $500 . They're happy and so am I .


----------



## rabler

mmcmdl said:


> the Hardinge that I bought for the company 36 years ago





mmcmdl said:


> This little Hardinge has been with me since 1977


My math is suspect, but I think that is closer to 45 years??  Oh, wait, you've been through two different jobs with it?  I need more caffeine this morning.


----------



## mmcmdl

rabler said:


> My math is suspect, but I think that is closer to 45 years.??


I ran this from 77 to 86 in the tool and die shop . When they shut down and had an auction , I bought it for the new employer in 86 . We go back along way .


----------



## mmcmdl

Truck is empty once again .   A few of the Hardinge tools and of course , more 80/20 tables , shelves and rollers . I told them any 80/20 going out to throw it on the side for my son . He's in charge of getting it gone .


----------



## Mill Lee farm

Of course I see this thread today… 
Although I was too busy this weekend I might have been able to take a day during the week and come down to help you! 

Sorry I’m slow lol. 

Looks like you managed very well though!

That’s a very cool story about your history with the lathe!


----------



## mmcmdl

$1300 of tool money replaced an hour ago . The Cubbie 1811 went out on a trailer . Good day all around . Tonight the Hardinge comes off the trailer .


----------



## Brento

I feel stupid but what is 80/20


----------



## pdentrem

80/20 Aluminum T-slot Building Systems|80/20 Aluminum Extrusions
					

T-Slots, aluminum extrusions, and parts. Architectural solutions and frames for industrial machine guards, workstations, data center enclosures, and more. Build your idea with 80/20 today.




					8020.net
				




Great stuff to have around!
Pierre


----------



## Brento

Gotcha. I actually need a 2 footer of this stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl

So the wrap up of the first move . I'm all in at under 10 k which was my budget . It's tool , tractor and equipment funds that get .01 interest per year . The Hardinge was a surprise to me as it was supposed to be moved to my shop at the plant . I remember this as a lightweight lathe , I was wrong . It's off the trailer in the driveway and covered up . My son , who has helped me in this move and many of you have met him , will be heading to to the scrapper in the morning . 500 + lbs of stainless . It's his , and he deserves the $ for his 40+ hours of his help . So to break this down for those starting out . ..........

8 K for machines
$500 for Hardinge lathe
$500 cash for the son which helped me for 2 weeks .
$420 for the $12000 lb winch
Diesel fuel for the truck .$250 .
Straps and come a long ( yeah , the come along was a waste )
My time not included .

What we removed .

Republic 16" x 60" lathe
Enco 13" x 40" lathe
Chevalier mill
Peerless 16" x 9" saw
The Hardinge lathe
Rockford belt and disk sander
Jet vertical bandsaw
Wilton vertical band saw
Milwalkiee cut off saw
Precision brand surface plate and stand 18" x 24"
Di-Acro 24" shear
Chucks , tools etc
3 ton arbor press
2 ton arbor press
6" wilton bullet vise
5 1/2" wilton reversable jaw vise 
2 mill vises that came with the mill 6" Kurt and Lagun
Carbide grinder


This to be updated , just can't remember everything .

My son Greg over the Hardinge ! I posted a pic of him at 18" tall with my my first Bridgeport on here a while back . He is a big boy at 6'5" these days !

The wife asked what she got for all the mess and clutter and BS the past two weeks . She got the BIG JOHNSON in  pic 7 . Unfortunately , it's not mine . 

So we are done moving and have to get things delivered ASAP . Mike has something coming and we'll get on this . Thanks for you patience  on everything .


----------



## mmcmdl

Very productive day today . Had a visitor from our membership , 3 in a week . So Wobbly wont even believe what was done in an hour after he left .  All machines are now in the garage  The big exercise thing is ready to be pulled  . All tables are ready for  measurements to mount the etc stuff .


----------



## mmcmdl

The driveway , Wobbly will attest what we moved .


----------



## WobblyHand

It was great meeting you!  Great job on moving all the stuff into the garage.  There was a lot of things to move.  Your Kubota has done a lot of work lately.  Is the big lathe under a roof now?


----------



## jpackard56

I'm sure mmcmdl could be the "World Master of Janga" The amount of tools he was juggling when Jeff and I arrived to pickup the Wilton band-saw, in-out-down the street-across the way was staggering...Was great finally meeting him and his son. Very nice to have young backs around. Dave and I walked toward the main door talking and whoosh the Wilton with two strong young men was loaded up ! Nice !
Don't know if it shows in any of the photos but the exercise machine he mentions was dead center in the garage kinda visible when I was there Saturday afternoon. To say the trailer with large lathe  and everything else is now under cover and the exercise machine is ready is to go is just "WOW"
Since Dave had so many members this week in and out somebody offered up Dave's as an East coast members meet !
I'd plus one that !
Had a good time, If it happens everybody needs to bring cash and a truck "Dave needs room to work with his tools not just move them around so he can walk !" 
Jim


----------



## Mill Lee farm

Amazing! Good to see new new stuff under cover! (Especially the Hardinge ) I can say thats a huge difference from my visit!
Excellent work!


----------



## mmcmdl

Yep , so stage 2 is completed . What a day yesterday . Everything is in the garage other than the large lathe .   Stage 3 .........................8000 lb all terrain forklift . Take all machines down to the other basement other than 1 mill and the large lathe . They'll remain in the garage until they are sold . The jig plate is ready to mount on the large 3' x 8' table . I'm mounting all the small stuff on this table which has wheels . MOF , all tables will have wheels to roll things around as needed . 80/20 was somewhat " hit " yesterday by Wobbly , THANKS from my son ! . Fireworks were everywhere last night which drove the dogs nuts .

Todays plan is ( if I can get help ) , pull the large exercise thing out and put it on the back porch . The Kubota is ready and the bike is strapped already . After that , the Republic lathe can be moved into the garage .   Thanks to all that visited my disaster area !


----------



## mmcmdl

Took an hour and cleaned up the Hardinge a bit . Cleaned up nice . I have a spot on the very end of the way that was rusted just from sitting so long . I took it off with Kroil and a razor but still have the stains looks . What's the best way to try to clean this area up ? It is not pitted .


----------



## matthewsx

mmcmdl said:


> Took an hour and cleaned up the Hardinge a bit . Cleaned up nice . I have a spot on the very end of the way that was rusted just from sitting so long . I took it off with Kroil and a razor but still have the stains looks . What's the best way to try to clean this area up ? It is not pitted .


Just cover it over with chips....


----------



## ddickey

Kersosene and atf. W/a brass bristle brush. Honestly idk if it works but Don over at dee dee seems to think it does.


----------



## mmcmdl

It didn't turn out too bad but I will try the above . This was with a little scotchbrite disk , still have the stain shown in the pic 3 , but overall it cleaned up nice . The cut off slide removed as well as the turret . The Gusher pump will come out tomorrow and all oil will be pumped out . I think its been in there since the 80s when I brought it into the company !


----------



## Cadillac

If it’s a dark blackish stain it might be permanent. Grab some vinegar saturate a napkin and let it sit on the area for about a hour. Sometimes a 0000 steelwool will help with stubborn ones.


----------



## woodchucker

how about cratex abrasives. I like them for that. Or even 800 and above wet dry paper with oil or wd40.

But the cratex is really good for rust removal and low material removal.


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm not looking to remove any material Jeff , just get it looking a little better . The way is solid as a rock and I can't feel or see any wear anywhere . Being it's not a feeding or threading lathe , nothing really moves along the bed . I'm trying to make it as a show queen for the daughter .


----------



## mmcmdl

So , I got the pump out today in all the excitement . Heavy dark sulfur oil from 40 years ? ago . The table on the Chevalier mill is done also . I coated both the lathe and the mill with STP oil treatment which I have a boatload of . I spent half the day driving , really nuts . Nobody talks face to face in these days .


----------



## usamech

mmcmdl said:


> 30 ton hydraulic press
> Di-acro 24" shear on base
> Precision Brand 18"x 24" Surface plate with stand
> 
> I did bring the stainless 3T arbor press base home also just in case . .
> 
> No lathes , mill or the horizontal saw was not moved today . I had to get an electrician to unwire them all . They were all hard wired . He threw in the breaker boxes and wire for me . There was also no-one there to drive the forklift . I have my license thru the company but I can't do a darn thing because I'm out on medical .


Just catching up.  I have the same Diacro 24" shear with back gage.  I don't have the hold-down clamp though, which really helps on longer pieces.  I can cut .062" 2024T aluminum and cut an 8x11" sheet of paper clean.


----------



## mmcmdl

Getting there .


----------



## Brento

That little Hardinge has a coolant system?


----------



## mmcmdl

Brento said:


> That little Hardinge has a coolant system?


Yes it does .


----------



## Brento

Boy that is neat. Yet i am over hear just thinking how i would do a spray mist on my grinder and/or mill.


----------



## mmcmdl

I have a spray mist somewhere lying around , but I wouldn't ever consider putting it on a SG . You need flood if doing any serious grinding .


----------



## woodchucker

mmcmdl said:


> I have a spray mist somewhere lying around , but I wouldn't ever consider putting it on a SG . You need flood if doing any serious grinding .


yes, but spray will work, and it works better than dry. flood is the way to go. I tried flood but my home made pan and drain made a mess of everything. I need to redo it in copper, or brass.


----------



## mmcmdl

Possible visitor today , I have to spiffy up the place !


----------



## woodchucker

mmcmdl said:


> Possible visitor today , I have to spiffy up the place !


I'm not coming today , yard work with the stones... not the Rolling Stones..


----------



## mmcmdl

woodchucker said:


> I'm not coming today , yard work with the stones... not the Rolling Stones..


Yep , not you , rather a somewhat local member to me .  

I have an appointment with the fire pit today among other chores around the yards . If you see smoke coming from the south , don't be alarmed . It's only me having fun .


----------



## mmcmdl

Burned all day and a member showed up . Nice guy . Works at a place I am very familiar with . 2 hours of tours and talking the talk . I'm turning in , it''s been another long day .


----------

